
What the inside of a container data center looks like - breily
http://royal.pingdom.com/?p=291
======
kingnothing
It seems like black would be a bad exterior color choice for heat purposes.
Also, if I were to buy one of these, I would want it in a plain white
container so as to not advertise that I have hundreds of thousands of dollars
worth of computers inside of a highly mobile unit.

~~~
jrockway
I'm sure that the stuff on Sun's website is just the "omg cool" marketing
version; the real version probably has a less "awesome" color scheme. But you
do bring up a good question... where do you store these containers? Do you
just rent a warehouse and have them delivered?

~~~
dbreunig
You put them on a train that doesn't stop moving around the country to hide
your whereabouts as you use your servers to facilitate your data-hungry
conspiracy needs, of course.

------
jobeyonekenobi
<http://www.sun.com/products/sunmd/s20/specifications.jsp>

Nice big power outlet, and don't forget to hook it up to the water as well.
I'm guessing it is water cooled.

------
hugh
Interesting. How do you power one of these things? And how is it ventilated?

